# PC per Anruf einschalten



## Sliver (12. Mai 2006)

Grüße,

also ich möchte gerne meinen Rechner per Telefon einschalten, also so das wenn ich auf der Arbeit bin, kurz meinen Computer "anrufe" und dieser sich dann einschaltet.

Mein Motherboard unterstüzt *"Wake on Ring"* ist ein *Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe* meine eigentliche Frage ist jetzt:
Welche Telefonnummer muss ich anrufen damit der PC sich einschaltet? Und wo muss ich das ganze Einstellen?

Wir haben folgenden Router: *ZyXel Arcor-DSL WLAN-Modem 100*.
Es sind 3 Rechner über diesen Verbunden 2x über LAN und 1x über WLAN.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


mfg
Sers
Sliver


----------



## Sinac (12. Mai 2006)

Erstmal kommts drauf an ob das Board Wake On Ring wirklich zum Einschalten oder nur zum Aufwecken unterstützt, nicht alle Boards können direkt einschalten.
Dann brauchst du eine interne Modemkarte und musst das ganze noch im BIOS einstellen. Kabel rein, Nummer wählen, PC startet...


----------



## frager (12. Mai 2006)

Das würde mich auch interessieren wie das mit anrufen geht :-D

Was ist eigentlich Wake-On-Lan?


----------



## Sinac (12. Mai 2006)

Wake On Lan bedeutet das der PC reaktiviert oder auch eingeschaltet wenn er ein sog. Magic Packet auf der Netzwerkkarte empfängt. 
Siehe dazu:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake_on_LAN


----------



## JanHoltmann (12. Mai 2006)

Du könntest auch ein Telefon-Relais nehmen

z.B.:
Relais 1
oder
Relais 2

und es auf dem Mainboard an den Anschalter anschließen...

(Soll nur eine Idee sein, ist vielleicht auch ein wenig utopisch  )


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo!


			
				JanHoltmann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du könntest auch ein Telefon-Relais nehmen
> 
> z.B.:
> Relais 1
> ...


Ja, nee, ist klar.
Jage mal 230 Volt durch dein Board. 
Wer bezahlt einen neuen PC?

Man könnte aber eine "Vorrichtung" (wie passend  ) bauen, die durch das Relais ausgelöst wird und so den Taster drückt.  
Das Problem ist nur, wenn der Taster gedrückt bleibt, schaltet sich der PC wieder aus.  
Man müsste also eine Vorrichtung bauen, die den Taster gleich wieder los lässt (wo sind die Elektronik-Freaks?  ).

Alternativ nimmt man z.b einen alten HP Vectra VE (Pentium 2/3, Celeron, max. 500 Mhz), denn dieser schaltet sich sofort an so bald man den Netzstecker reinsteckt. 
Also geradezu ideal für solch ein Telefon-Relais.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## JanHoltmann (12. Mai 2006)

Ja, ich jage immer 230V durch mein Board, besonders wenn es mich ärgert... ;-] 

Ich meinte, das man damit ja den Kontakt des Ein-/ausschalters des Mainboards schließen könnte, denn das Relais schließt ja nur einen zweiten Stromkreis (vgl.: Wikipedia/Relais (beim schematischen Aufbau schauen)).

Und in diesem muss ja nicht zwangsläufig die Spannung des Steuerstromkreises anliegen!
Aber da ich in Elt-Technik nicht so viel Ahnung habe, berichtigt mich bitte, sollte ich hier Mist erzählen!  

Das was ich hier wiedergebe ist so, wie ich es verstanden habe, und Bastelarbeiten sind ja sowieso auf eigene Gefahr...


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Mai 2006)

Das mit dem schematischem Aufbau ist richtig so.
Ich meine aber dass es auch Relais gibt die die Eingansspannung durchschleifen.

Da Deine Links ja nicht funktionieren, konnte ich auch nicht gucken um welche Relais es sich handelt.
Du hättest lieber die Artikelnummer posten sollen. 

PS: ich kenne mich mit Elektrotechnik aus..... wenn ich in die Steckdose fasse und mich links oder rechts herum drehe, dann ist Strom drin und alles OK.


----------



## Sliver (13. Mai 2006)

Ok ok, also es gibt eine Möglichkeit welche Elektroniker ausführen könnten.
Gibt es denn nun auch eine die ein nicht Elektroniker ausführen könnte? ^^

Ich hab nochmal ins Bios geschaut und ich habe folgende Möglichkeiten:

"Power Up On PCI Device"
und
"Wake/Power Up On Ext. Modem"

Zurzeit nutze ich das On Board LAN aber eine Fritzkarte hab ich auch noch im irgendwo im Schrank...
Da dort allerdings steht "External Modem" werde ich wohl noch ein Modem brauchen oder reicht mein Router (ZyXel Arcor-DSL WLAN-Modem 100) dafür?
Und wie finde ich jetzt die Telefonnummer raus welche ich benötige bzw. wo kann ich diese Einstellen?


----------



## chmee (13. Mai 2006)

"PowerUp on external Modem" heisst mit aller Voraussicht, dass ein Modem über den
seriellen Port ein ACT-Signal sendet. Der Rechner muß "SoftOff" sein, logischerweise.
Der Router reicht nicht, ist ja kein Modem.

Wenn das Modem am Telefonnetz angeschlossen ist - ganz normal an der Tel-Buchse -
sollte der Rechner anspringen, wenn diese Telefonnummer gewählt wird. Also dann nutzbar,
wenn Du ISDN hast und den Modemanschluß an eine der Tel-Ports Deiner
TK-Anlage anschliesst, so dass es auch eine eigene Nummer bekommt.

--> "PowerUp on PCI-Device" könnte mit der FritzCard funktionieren. Die Fritzcard wird
genauso an die Tel-Dose angeschlossen und sendet durch das Angerufen-Signal den Befehl,
den Rechner anzumachen.
Daraufhin vergehen einige Sekunden/Minuten bis das OS hochgefahren ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## server (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Was ich weiss, gibt es Steckdosen mit IP-Adresse. Solche Dinge werden in Rechenzentren verwendet. Man kann per IP-Adresse über das Internet die Stromzufuhr unterbrechen, vielleicht auch Rechner ein und ausschalten.

Dazu müsste die IP-Steckdose halt andauernd mit dem Internet verbunden sein.....


----------



## js-mueller (14. Mai 2006)

Ich hatte früher mal nen Modem (noch zu 56k zeiten) Wenn ich meinen Hausanschluss angerufen hab ging mein rechner auch immer an. Also reicht es wenn du nen Modem an den Pc schließt (war per comport)


----------



## chmee (14. Mai 2006)

Ich habe den Zusatz mit der ISDN-Anlage geschrieben, da es sonst ziemlicher Nonsens
ist, den Rechner an die bekannte Tel-Nummer zu hängen. Jeder der anruft, macht den
Rechner scharf, und ich glaube nicht dass das im Sinne des Nutzers ist.

Und die Steckdosen-IP-Geschichte klingt witzig, ist aber doch n ganz schöner Aufwand.
IP-Steckdose an Router -- Am Router IP freischalten für "von Aussen"-Nutzung zB VPN --
Zum Anschalten den IP-Befehl ( zB Telnet )  in einem Web-Café senden oder über das
Handy und ne teure Mobil-Interneteinwahl.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Mai 2006)

Dass mit der IP-Steckdose würde aber nur funktionieren, wenn die Rechner (wie oben schon erwähnt) sich gleich einschalten sobald die Stromzufuhr hergestellt wird.
Die meisten Rechner scheren sich aber einen Teufel darum wenn man die Stromzufuhr herstellt (bleiben also aus).
Ich vermute mal dass es nur eine Frage des Netzteils ist.
Mir persönlich ist bisher aber nur der HP Vectra untergekommen, der sich auf diese Weise starten lässt (von Rechnern mit AT-Netzteilen mal abgesehen  ).

Für den COM-Port gibt es noch eine andere (wenn auch relativ teure) Lösung.....
z.b. so etwas --> http://www.web-bridge.de/d_ePower_1G_e_Power_Switch395.php


----------



## server (14. Mai 2006)

Mein Bruder hat einen Fujitsu Siemens, der schaltet sich ein, sobald er angesteckt wird. Das würde sich aber leicht vorher ausprobieren lassen 

Ansonsten könnte man den Start-Knopf kurz schließen - man muss sich halt überlegen, wie man den Computer später ausschalten will ohne die Stromverbindung zu kappen.

Oder anders formuliert: Bevor er in der früh in die Arbeit fährt, müsste er den Start-Knopf Überbrücken um später ein Hochfahren mit der IP-Steckdose zu ermöglichen....

Ausserdem wäre dann noch zu klären, ob eine statische IP-Adresse für die Dose möglich ist, denn mit einer dynamischen würde das ganze wohl etwas kompliziert werden.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Mai 2006)

server hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder anders formuliert: Bevor er in der früh in die Arbeit fährt, müsste er den Start-Knopf Überbrücken um später ein Hochfahren mit der IP-Steckdose zu ermöglichen....


Tja, nur wenn der Knopf gedrückt (überbrückt) bleibt, schaltet sich der PC wieder aus.

Die IP-Steckdose hat ja ein Netzwerkinterface..... und somit 100%ig eine MAC-Adresse.
Wenn er einen halbwegs vernünftigen Router hat, kann er bestimmte IP's auch an bestimmte MAC-Adressen binden..... interessant bei z.b. mehreren Webservern (die alle auf Port 80 laufen) und aktiviertem DHCP.


----------



## doctoramadeus (29. Juli 2006)

zusammenfassend:
Du brauchst:

1. *Modem*
2. *Telefonanschluß* (am günstigsten nebenstelle Isdn)
3. Anschluß braucht eigene *Rufnummer* (klar, nur dann kannst du deinen PC anrufen).
4. Natürlich mußt Du Modem mit Buchse *verbinden*.
5. Am günstigsten hast Du eine Fujitsu Siemens, der ZWEI ausschlater hat.
 a) einen "digitalen taster"
 b) einen Kippschalter für komplett aus.
6. Kippschalter muß natürlich *AN* sein.
7. Im *Bios* mußt Du jetzt nur noch die *Wakeup* funktion "ein" stellen.
8. Evtl mußt Du in dem Bios Funktionen ausprobieren wann es klappt.
9. klappt es nicht mußt Du die jeweilige Bios funktion wieder zurückstellen und die nächste probieren.

Wollte Dir nen Link einstellen kann ich leider nicht 
Gehe bitte in der SUCHE in der Leiste oben und dann *ERWEITERTE SUCHE* und suche dann nen Beitrag von *REALDOCMARKO*. der hats rückwärts gemacht. nein, nicht was Du denkst. dem wurde der PC laufend per telefon geweckt und er hats geschafft dies auszuschalten (BIOS).
*Viel Erfolg*
schönen abend.
doctoramadeus


----------

